# Is this gift used bike safe for a very heavy new rider?



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone. I've decided to use cycling as a way to lose weight and try to improve my health. I am currently 330 pounds, 6'5". A friend gave me his used bike to help with my goals and I'm concerned about whether or not it is appropriate for my weight. It is called a Giant Defy Advanced bike. It has a flat bar with the shifters on it rather than the ram's horn handlebar it originally came with. The wheels are 32 spokes in the front and back. 
My main concern is that the frame is made of carbon fiber. Before I was given the Giant, my plan was to purchase a Steel framed bike. My question is this, would I be better off purchasing a steel framed bike to use until I lose the first 80-100 pounds of weight? Or does the current set up seem okay to use from the beginning?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Many manufacturers do place weight limits on CF framesets. For example, IIRC Specialized has a limit of 220 lbs. I'd advise you to check with Giant on that. You'll probably need the model year and/ or serial number.

Just as an aside, most weight limits imposed are to provide the manufacturer with an out on warranty coverage in the even of frame failure. Yours being used has no warranty, but still, you don't want to suffer a failure and crash.. or worse.


----------



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

PJ352, thank you for the good advice. I will visit the local Giant Dealer and see if I can get some information about weight limits.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd be more concerned with the tire size. The Giant Defy will not fit tires which should be more appropriately sized for your weight.

I'd recommend a mountain bike or hybrid bike with no suspension front or rear, and tires anywhere from 1.5-2" in width. You can evolve to a bike such as the Giant as your weight comes down.

The Giant was a gift, so there's no harm done if you break it in the process of riding. And I highly doubt if the frame broke it would be a catastrophic failure leading to injury, even at your weight.

It would be sort of uncool to not ride the bike as it was a gift intended for your benefit, said Ann Landers ;-)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

At your weight, the primary consideration is wheels and tires.

The major problem in using the gift bike is that it appears not to be possible to fit a tire wider than 25 mm.

At a weight of 330# + 20# for the bike, the recommended tire pressures for 25mm would be 127 psi front and 195 psi rear. Clearly impossible.

OP, you need a frame capable of taking 40mm tires minimum. At your weight the inflations would be around 60 psi front, 85 psi rear which would likely be within the range of recommended pressures for that size tire. (my 40 mm Clement MSO's are marked 55-90 psi).

As @peter suggests, this is going to be a cyclocross frame or rigid MTB. Wheels will need to be very sturdy, probably built with 36 spokes minimum.

Bicycle tire pressure calculator

Anyone know the weight limit of the giant Defy Advanced? - Bike Forums


----------



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share your thoughts. I will hold on to the Giant for my leaner cycling days. I am looking at a steel Kona Roadhouse bicycle. I've been assured that my weight will not be an issue and I can have wider tires and strong wheels installed. I've read some nice reviews that mention the Kona's weight, which with my mass won't make much of an impact. If anyone has some thoughts on this bike I would like to hear them. Thanks again.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I haven't seen pictures of you, but looking at the Kona Roadhouse, I don't think it would be a good choice for you.

I'll guess you have a lot of girth, which may prohibit you from reaching over comfortably to the handlebars on a road bike, which are typically lower than a hybrid or mountain bike.

I'd suggest a hybrid or mountain bike with a rigid fork.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pretty solid specs on the Roadhouse. On paper, at least, it looks to be a good choice, IMO. 

Of course, test ride before deciding, but (as one example) the Spec Roubaix's frame stack is ~2 CM's less than the Roadhouse, so with some tweaking to fit, the Roadhouse should lend itself to a more upright/ relaxed riding position.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

A fellow rider in my parts was about your size, before he began cycling. He lost a good 120 lbs! And that was 25 years ago! Powerful cyclist who's won masters category races and put the hurt on us many times at the lead of our huge group rides.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I see that the standard tires are 30 mm. Too small for you. Get them swapped for 40 mm as part of the purchase.

KONA BIKES | ROAD | STEEL ROAD | Roadhouse


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Slipstream said:


> Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share your thoughts. I will hold on to the Giant for my leaner cycling days. I am looking at a steel Kona Roadhouse bicycle. I've been assured that my weight will not be an issue and I can have wider tires and strong wheels installed. I've read some nice reviews that mention the Kona's weight, which with my mass won't make much of an impact. If anyone has some thoughts on this bike I would like to hear them. Thanks again.



Good idea to wait until you are leaner before you use the Giant. If it's carbon, that was an expensive gift and you don't want to ruin it. Most road bikes have a weight limit of 250lbs. or less. You will get there, so be patient.

I don't think the Kona Roadhouse would be a good bike for you. This is more of a gravel/adventure bike, probably not a good choice. The stock tires are only 700x30c which are too narrow for you. The wheels are a low 24 spoke count, light weight road type and will not last very long for you. The frame itself appears robust enough to handle your weight, though I am very concerned about the carbon fork.

A complete steel touring bike like these would be a better choice:

Long Haul Trucker | Bikes | Surly Bikes 

520 | Trek Bikes

These are touring bikes, so they are designed to take a lot of weight. They also have 36 spoke wheels which is what you should be riding. Another plus for a touring bike is that you will get much better low gearing (26/36/48T triple crankset) which will allow you to ride up hills easier. With the Kona's 34/50T crankset, you will be walking up those hills.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'd suggest getting a cheap hybrid or even beach cruiser type.
One of two things will likely happen. you don't stick with it or you lose a bunch of weight, decide you'll get serious and in the process learn what type of bike suites the type of riding you want to focus on and what type of bike fit would be best. With your weight you really can't ride what's a good bike bike for the person you may become even if you were to guess correctly on fit and style correctly so either way there's no point in investing much at this point.

A lot of serious and talented riders got there from getting a hybrid and the snowball effect. Even when you advance beyond typical hybrid riding it's still nice to have on for running to the store and stuff like that.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Lombard said:


> Good idea to wait until you are leaner before you use the Giant. If it's carbon, that was an expensive gift and you don't want to ruin it. Most road bikes have a weight limit of 250lbs. or less. You will get there, so be patient.
> 
> I don't think the Kona Roadhouse would be a good bike for you. This is more of a gravel/adventure bike, probably not a good choice. The stock tires are only 700x30c which are too narrow for you. The wheels are a low 24 spoke count, light weight road type and will not last very long for you. The frame itself appears robust enough to handle your weight, though I am very concerned about the carbon fork.
> 
> ...


^ this advice is better than mine. I hadn't looked at the wheels on the Kona. You need as a minimum 36 spoke sturdy wheels, with wider (24 mm) rims, and 40 mm tires.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slipstream said:


> I am looking at a steel Kona Roadhouse bicycle. I've been assured that my weight will not be an issue and I can have wider tires and strong wheels installed.


To those voicing concerns re: wheels/ tires, it's already been addressed by the OP above. 

OP, there are a wealth of choices out there. You just need to settle on exactly what will best keep you motivated to ride... consistently. 

Personally, I think there's a lot to like about the Roadhouse, but would suggest spending a bit less and consider the Wheelhouse... assuming it'll accommodate your anatomy and wider tires.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> To those voicing concerns re: wheels/ tires, it's already been addressed by the OP above.
> 
> OP, there are a wealth of choices out there. You just need to settle on exactly what will best keep you motivated to ride... consistently.
> 
> Personally, I think there's a lot to like about the Roadhouse, but would suggest spending a bit less and consider the Wheelhouse... assuming it'll accommodate your anatomy and wider tires.



OK, he did mention that wheels and tires could be swapped out.

I am still concerned about a carbon fork for a 330lb. person. I still think a touring bike would be a better choice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lombard said:


> OK, he did mention that wheels and tires could be swapped out.
> 
> I am still concerned about a carbon fork for a 330lb. person. I still think a touring bike would be a better choice.


Understood. I'm not trying to stifle discussion, just point out that the wheel/ tire concerns are a non-issue. Most any reputable LBS will swap those out.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Understood. I'm not trying to stifle discussion, just point out that *the wheel/ tire concerns are a non-issue*. Most any reputable LBS will swap those out.


They are the main issue.


----------



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

I am truly thankful for all the replies and advice offered here. Thank you. Later this afternoon I am test riding some of the Kona bikes and, if I have time, will try to explore the hybrid and Trek bikes mentioned as well. 
I don't intend to be the guy with the bike with one ride in the garage. I'm looking at bike riding as a new adventure that I can incorporate into my day to day life. In fact, I'm hoping to add many years to my life by cycling my way to a level of fitness I lost after College, many many years ago.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> They are the main issue.


Then by all means continue to dwell on wheels/ tires, despite the fact that the OP stated the LBS will swap them out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm impressed with Kona's current line-up, but it's a good plan to branch out and test ride other makes/ models. 

I think at this point you're savvy enough to know what questions to ask of LBS's and what to look for in bikes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Slipstream said:


> I am truly thankful for all the replies and advice offered here. Thank you. Later this afternoon I am test riding some of the Kona bikes and, if I have time, will try to explore the hybrid and Trek bikes mentioned as well.
> I don't intend to be the guy with the bike with one ride in the garage. I'm looking at bike riding as a new adventure that I can incorporate into my day to day life. In fact, I'm hoping to add many years to my life by cycling my way to a level of fitness I lost after College, many many years ago.


Cool. Good luck. I have a bike that's very similar to the Kona you linked to and it's just an awesome bike to have. Big tires I hit trail, medium tires for gravel roads, then skinny tires for road races. It's like the swiss army knife of bikes.
Don't force it though......if it doesn't feel right and you think you need something less racy (which is a definite possibility) go with that.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Slipstream said:


> I am truly thankful for all the replies and advice offered here. Thank you. Later this afternoon I am test riding some of the Kona bikes and, if I have time, will try to explore the hybrid and Trek bikes mentioned as well.
> I don't intend to be the guy with the bike with one ride in the garage. I'm looking at bike riding as a new adventure that I can incorporate into my day to day life. In fact, I'm hoping to add many years to my life by cycling my way to a level of fitness I lost after College, many many years ago.


If you were to address the wheels/tires the Roadhouse is a nice bike. I just bought a Kona Honky Tonk frame. I saw the Roadhouse at the shop where I got mine. They are really nice bikes.If the carbon fork is an issue check out the Honky Tonk, it comes with a steel fork. I am not sure what size tires it will take though. I remember hearing up to 30 but I could be wrong. I only put 25's on it so I was not concerned.
Regardless of which bike you purchase, I think that it is great that you have decided to start riding to lose weight and have fun. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

I spent Saturday visiting some local LBS but did not end up purchasing a bike yet. A problem I encountered was lack of inventory in my size. I don't blame the shops for not carrying the largest frame sizes as they focus on more popular fits. But test riding a bike that is too small is hard for me to make a decision from. In the meantime, today I did something that may be considered dumb but left me with a smile on my face.
As I mentioned before, I have a gifted Giant Defy now. However, due to my weight I've been reluctant to try and ride it. Well, this morning I desperately wanted to ride so I took the Giant out for a short spin. It is a size XL. I don't know how that translates into cm but the fit felt more comfortable than the 56cm and 58cm bikes I tried yesterday. I started pedaling with the intent to just ride around the block a couple times. But the breeze on my face, the movement of gliding along in the sunshine was too nice to stop so soon. I ended up riding on a paved bike path for about 2 miles before I returned home. My butt was very sore from the small seat, but it was worth it! As I stepped off the bike, I realized it was my first bike ride since I was a teenager on my Schwinn Pea Shooter back in 1972! I can't describe how happy this short ride made me feel. I imagine most of you who are nice enough to read my post know what I mean.
I will still purchase a steel bike in the next week or so to knock off these way too many pounds. I know riding the Giant wasn't smart, but it was so much fun!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Great story, and the beginning of an even greater one.

Are the bike shops going to get bikes in your size to try?


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Any good bike shop will bring in a bike in your size to try without a commitment to buy. Keep looking untill you find what you want.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That is a great story. I wish you many more. 

If it's any consolation, those of us at the other end of the sizing spectrum (needing the S/ 52's) have similar experiences finding appropriately sized bikes. Be patient, you'll find THE one. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Oldbikah (Apr 16, 2015)

A bike is a smile inducement machine, no matter what shape you're in. I still feel like a kid every time I go for a ride. Modern bike frames and components have changed so much in the last 40 years, to the good. Get a comfortable bike, a comfortable seat, a good professional fitting and then get to it.

When starting out, lengthen your rides in incremental steps. Take it easy and warm up gently at first, before pushing up the pace. Read and research all you can on riding, technique and how to maintain your bike. As you can easily see, there's a great knowledge base here on this forum. Youtube is full of good stuff and some not so good stuff. As an example of the better stuff, the lighthearted guys at GCN on Youtube have tips on just about every aspect of cycling for all levels of cyclists. I'm always learning, even as an old dog. 

You have a great attitude and will succeed at your fitness goals. The main thing is to have fun while you get fit. Let us know what bike you end up getting and your progress.


----------



## Reddutch65 (Aug 31, 2016)

As a 350 pound rider, do look at steel frame, and spend any extra money on wheels! I popped spokes 4 times, (32 spoke wheels on my Jamis Aurora) finally got a milled White rear hub-then ripped the spokes out of it. I'm down to 330 now and haven't popped a spoke this season. I put 48 spoke wheels on my fixie and have had no problems with those wheels. Do check your spokes every ride. I went to bib shorts for comfort & recommend Areotech Designs for big/tall guys, up to 5x.


----------



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry for my absence the last couple of days. I had an small incident outside a grocery store here in town and I've been hiding under a rock for a while.

I rode my bike over to a local grocery store that is about 3 miles from where I live. My thinking was I could use a bike path for most of the ride and take a break at the grocery store before returning home. I made it to the grocery fine and walked back outside to remount my bike. I don't have the clipless pedals on my bike, just regular flat pedals. Anyway, there were a dozen tables for people to sit and enjoy their coffee or whatever near where I parked my bike. I swung my right leg over the seat to try and get on my bike and, unfortunately, my leg didn't clear the seat. So I had my leg up higher than my hip with the edge of my shoe caught on the edge of the seat. I started hopping backwards as I lost my balance and within two to three hops eventually fell back on my butt and lower back. The pain in my butt wasn't as noticeable as the laughter coming from some of the tables. I actually laughed too as I'm sure it was visually pretty funny. I lost my smile when I heard someone say "Fat Fcuk" I don't think they were addressing me directly as much as making a comment. I walked the bike around the side of the grocery and managed to get back on and rode home.

I know this small event shouldn't bother me but, for some reason it did. I didn't ride yesterday but will try to ride again tomorrow. Sorry to vent, obviously I've put myself in the position to be mildly ridiculed. I can't wait to increase my riding time and miles and lose a 100 pounds of this embarrASSment.
On a more positive note, next week a Kona that is my size will arrive at the Bike store and I'm looking forward to trying it out. I think steel is the best way to go for now.
Thanks again for your comments and suggestions. Nothing is taken for granted.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Listen, I've been a fat guy for most of my adult life, I never reached the 300s, but hovering at 250 and being 5.10ish you'll realize that my frame was not the prettiest either. I've been called many things, but then at the end who cares, right?
The only thing that matters is that you want to change and you are working towards your goal. You'll fall, get hurt, people will laugh, but fcuk them instead, next time just have headphones and blast your favorite tunes while you fall on the ground...
Please, don't let it get to you, I weight 183 lbs now, and even at this point it took me a long time to finally believe that I am not a fat guy anymore, because of all those episodes that drilled that into my head.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Listen, I've been a fat guy for most of my adult life, I never reached the 300s, but hovering at 250 and being 5.10ish you'll realize that my frame was not the prettiest either. I've been called many things, but then at the end who cares, right?
> The only thing that matters is that you want to change and you are working towards your goal. You'll fall, get hurt, people will laugh, but fcuk them instead, next time just have headphones and blast your favorite tunes while you fall on the ground...
> Please, don't let it get to you, I weight 183 lbs now, and even at this point it took me a long time to finally believe that I am not a fat guy anymore, because of all those episodes that drilled that into my head.



This! Though I don't recommend headphones while riding - definite no-no. :frown2: 

There will always be crass a-holes who will ridicule you. But the vast majority of people with commend you for having the courage to get out and be active! Don't let it get to you. They are just a-holes.

And you may want to learn the correct way to get on a bicycle so this does not happen again. If you are mounting your bike correctly, you should not have to "swing your leg over the seat" as you put it.

1) Dip the bike almost on its side.

2) Step your leg over the top tube.

3) Right the bike back up.

Now that you are straddling the top tube.

4) Move your pedals to the 3 and 9 o'clock position.

5) Stand on the pedal that is in the forward position until the bike it moving, then sit down and pedal.

That's it!

Sorry if you already know this, but there are plenty of people who aren't overweight who make this error with equally embarrassing results. And I can't count the number of people I have seen using the "kick and go" method to start up. This is wrong.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lombard said:


> This! Though I don't recommend headphones while riding - definite no-no. :frown2:


Ops... I just love listening to my music while riding, but to my defense, I ride between 4.30 and 5.30 (AM) when I can tell if someone is coming by the headlights..


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Alfredo2081 said:


> Ops... I just love listening to my music while riding, but to my defense, I ride between 4.30 and 5.30 (AM) when I can tell if someone is coming by the headlights..




You really should have your ears open while you are riding. The more of your senses you have available, the better. Many bike clubs including mine prohibit headphones on club rides.

While headphones during riding aren't illegal under most state laws, neither is riding without a helmet. That doesn't mean it's a good idea.

Be safe out there.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lombard said:


> You really should have your ears open while you are riding. Many bike clubs including mine prohibit headphones during club rides.
> 
> While headphones during riding aren't illegal under most state laws, neither is riding without a helmet. That doesn't mean it's a good idea.
> 
> Be safe out there.


Yeah, I'll follow your advice. 
I never went out with anybody so far and the music keeps me company (other than tracking my time and mileage through the headphones ). 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

Lombard and Alfredo thanks for the encouragement and advice. I did not know about the way to get on a bike so I appreciate the tips. I didn't see any GIF of my fall the last couple of days so I'm hoping I'm safe from internet posterity! lol Today I managed to get on and off my bike, using Lombard's tips, and had a 10 mile ride that briefly had my smile competing with the shine of the Sun.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Slipstream said:


> Lombard and Alfredo thanks for the encouragement and advice. I did not know about the way to get on a bike so I appreciate the tips. I didn't see any GIF of my fall the last couple of days so I'm hoping I'm safe from internet posterity! lol Today I managed to get on and off my bike, using Lombard's tips, and had a 10 mile ride that briefly had my smile competing with the shine of the Sun.


That is just awesome!  

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Slipstream said:


> Lombard and Alfredo thanks for the encouragement and advice. I did not know about the way to get on a bike so I appreciate the tips. I didn't see any GIF of my fall the last couple of days so I'm hoping I'm safe from internet posterity! lol Today I managed to get on and off my bike, using Lombard's tips, and had a 10 mile ride that briefly had my smile competing with the shine of the Sun.


This is great to hear, Slipstream! It sounds like you are really enjoying this sport so far.

If you are interested, here is a link to bike laws listed by state:

State Bike Laws | League of American Bicyclists 

And if you have availability to it, I highly recommend at some point that you take a bike safety class given by the National Safety Council. My bike club happens to have them come in and give this class twice a year. I rode for 6 years before taking this course, and while I consider myself a fairly safe rider, I learned a few things I had been doing wrong all along. It could save your life.


----------



## fiziks (Jul 22, 2016)

Slipstream said:


> Lombard and Alfredo thanks for the encouragement and advice. I did not know about the way to get on a bike so I appreciate the tips. I didn't see any GIF of my fall the last couple of days so I'm hoping I'm safe from internet posterity! lol Today I managed to get on and off my bike, using Lombard's tips, and had a 10 mile ride that briefly had my smile competing with the shine of the Sun.


Congrats on doing something about your weight. I'm overweight as well. Good job on the 10 mile ride. 10 miles is an excellent start and much better than I could have done when I started 3 years ago. As you ride more, you'll be able to go farther and faster, but don't overdue it. Go at your own pace. The pounds will come off. Good on ya!


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Slipsteam, congratulations on the start of your biking adventures or experience. I use the words experience and adventure because that is truly what it is. Don't worry about falling over. I am quite certain that everybody falls at some point or another. I recently started back riding after my hip surgery. I was so excited to be riding on the bike after a few months off that I rode up to the shop for our Sat. morning ride. A group was already there waiting. In my excitement, I forgot to clip out and down I went. The hip and ego held up great. I pulled up to a car at a stop light a week or two later and clipped out on my left foot and not the right foot for whatever reason. Down I went. It happens. 
As for being overweight, just keep riding and it will come off. People can be cruel. I am sure that I have been on more than a few occasions. We all have our crosses to bear. Some are visible and some are not. Either way, we all have them, including the person that made the hateful comment. I will apologize for that person because as I said, I am certain that I have said some cruel things in my day. Thus, I am sorry. Hang in there though because your new biking experience is going to be great. There will be some hardships but keep on that thing and the pounds will come off.


----------



## Alfredo2081 (Jul 22, 2016)

Shuffleman said:


> .... . I pulled up to a car at a stop light a week or two later and clipped out on my left foot and not the right foot for whatever reason. Down I went. It happens....
> .


Ok so now I feel better for doing the exact same thing at a stop sign when I wanted to stop to figure out which way to go.. LoL 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipstream (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello, I hope everyone had a great Labor Day Weekend! Lombard, I just finished reading my State's Bicycle Laws via the link you provided, thank you. I will find a Bicycle Safety Program to attend as well. I test rode a couple bikes over the weekend and didn't find the glass slipper yet. My issue seems to be my unusually long torso. I've lined up a test ride this weekend and, in the meantime, I'm trying to ride my gifted bike each day. My legs feel fine but my butt bones (?) ache like crazy during and after the ride. I'm reluctant to purchase a different seat until I buy a bike, just in case it feels better. I was told it takes a while to adjust to a narrow seat too so maybe it is just me. Hopefully I can report back late this coming weekend with a photo of my new bike!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slipstream said:


> My legs feel fine but my butt bones (?) ache like crazy during and after the ride. I'm reluctant to purchase a different seat until I buy a bike, just in case it feels better. I was told it takes a while to adjust to a narrow seat too so maybe it is just me. Hopefully I can report back late this coming weekend with a photo of my new bike!


They're called sit bones and it's called acclimation to road riding, so you're quite right to hold off on buying a saddle. Let this play out while you hunt down *that* bike, then ride it for awhile and reassess the saddle situation. 

You may end up replacing the OE saddle, you may not. Time (and miles) will tell.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Slipstream said:


> My legs feel fine but my butt bones (?) ache like crazy during and after the ride. I'm reluctant to purchase a different seat until I buy a bike, just in case it feels better. I was told it takes a while to adjust to a narrow seat too so maybe it is just me. Hopefully I can report back late this coming weekend with a photo of my new bike!


I would recommend that you do not buy a seat until you settle on your new bike first and get a fitting done. A properly sized bike with a custom fitting will do wonders. In the beginning parts of riding, your sit bones will hurt some. They have to get adjusted to the seat and riding. I equate this to people who start running for the first time. Shin splints will be there to greet you. After a few days or weeks, they will go away. It is all part of the experience. Hang in there and keep riding and you will be surprised at the level of enjoyment.


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't have a lot to add to this conversation, but want to tell you to keep it up. I am 260lbs and have been riding the road for just over 2 years. I have lost some weight but more than that have become a stronger rider. 
Don't let others negative comments cause you to be discouraged and don't let them make you bitter. Use it to push you forward.

Get out there and keep riding the Giant till you find the perfect bike. The more you ride it, the more you will be able to get a feel of what you like about it and what you don't like. It will give you a more clear thought process when you are testing other bikes. Plus you are already building up your conditioning and will enjoy the new bike that much more.

You probably already know this, but I don't see that it has been brought up yet. Just riding the bike and not adjusting caloric intake will only get you so far. If you are not already doing so, I would recommend a calorie counter app, like My Fitness Pal, to help on that front. It isn't magic. You have to be honest and want to stick with it. 

Just keep up the good work.

Edit: I wanted to add that my bike is carbon fiber, I am on 25mm tires and the only issue I did have was with the wheels that came with the bike.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Slipstream said:


> Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share your thoughts. I will hold on to the Giant for my leaner cycling days. I am looking at a steel Kona Roadhouse bicycle. I've been assured that my weight will not be an issue and I can have wider tires and strong wheels installed. I've read some nice reviews that mention the Kona's weight, which with my mass won't make much of an impact. If anyone has some thoughts on this bike I would like to hear them. Thanks again.


Excellent decision. I agree that just a set of wheels like Mavic Open Pros or Velocity A23s would suit you just fine on the Defy, but keeping your Kona is never a bad thing....even if you were 180 lbs!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Slipstream: Keep riding!!


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

As you lift your leg over the bike try and shift the weight on your grounded foot to the ball of the foot. Better balance and it gives you another inch of lift on the leg that is swinging over your tipped to the side bike. Make sure you mount the bike in a place that has adequate room for the process. Start off on flat ground is best. You are not the first person to get hung up swinging a leg over the seat and certainly not the first person to fall. The person that commented on your weight in your moment of embarrassment and all those that laughed are not wholesome people. The shame is on them. 

Google up Art's Cyclery sit bone test. You can measure your sit bones at home so that you know how wide of a saddle to use. When you purchase your new bike you can swap out the seat before you leave the store...If your sit bones are not on the seat then your weight is supported on soft tissue only which does not work out. 

Remember every bike ride is a gift to yourself.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Pedal your ass off motherfarker! Learn to HATE junk food for the slave it tries to turn you into! Look at overloaded dinner plates with disdain! Look at couch time as failure! We are surrounded by people who make horrible decisions every single day with the food they put in their bodies. We can't be satisfied with status quo. We can not be sheeple!

Full on mental makeover brother! I've been working at it and it sounds like you are doing the same, big CONGRATS to you! 

Note that fat people who are afraid to get out and exercise because they don't want to be mocked are letting imaginary people take years away from their lives!!!! Fark that!!! Didn't stop me and it won't stop you! You (and I) are choosing a sport where 180lb men are considered BIG! Horse jockeys have to lose weight to become competitive cyclists! 

I'm fat, you're fat, **** that! Ride with me brother man, get out there and kick some ass! 

btw, the arse pain will pass in time. 

IF YOU RIDE CONSISTENTLY AND WITH INTENT YOU WILL LOSE WEIGHT LIKE YOU CAN'T BELIEVE! 

A friend was recently telling me he exercises (triathalons, cycling, swimming, you name it) because of the high you get. And that is for real. You will bust out the miles and walk into the house looking for a shake full of healthy ingredients feeling like somebody just hit you with a needle full of happy juice! 

Welcome to physical happiness my brother!!! You are no longer a 'fat fcku' because you are DOING SOMETHING ABOUT IT. Those comments won't hurt AT ALL when you are busting your ass every week on the bike. Not even a little. Because you have found the answer.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I would ride that carbon Giant all day long. My MTB buddy is 260 lbs beast and is very aggressive rider who catches a lot of air. He rides a carbon Giant Anthem. I am 190-205 and jump and bunny hop my Cervelo R3 road bike with carbon wheels all the time and it holds up. Just keep both wheels on the ground and it will be fine.

I am concerned that you parked your bike at a store and went it. Take it in next time or it will be gone.

Screw the guy that made to comment. Keep riding and you will get fit and then you can laugh at him.


----------



## Judgment (Sep 5, 2016)

jacksdad said:


> Pedal your ass off motherfarker! Learn to HATE junk food for the slave it tries to turn you into! Look at overloaded dinner plates with disdain! Look at couch time as failure! We are surrounded by people who make horrible decisions every single day with the food they put in their bodies. We can't be satisfied with status quo. We can not be sheeple!
> 
> Full on mental makeover brother! I've been working at it and it sounds like you are doing the same, big CONGRATS to you!
> 
> ...


Love this enthusiasm. I'm gonna print this and put it on my fridge lol!


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Slip where ya at?! Out biking I hope!

I finally got away from the office on a weekday and spent 2 hrs setting a solo personal record for myself. Felt awesome in the last 5 miles when I knew I was home free. Walked into the house and had a shake feeling on top of the world.

Hope you are sticking with it buddy!


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

Slipstream, give us an update! You still riding? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

